# Teichabschluss



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

hab da mal wieder ein Frage es gibt ja da irgenwelche extra Folien (oder ähnliches) das man die letzten 20-30 cm von der Teichfolie legen kann. Also da hin wo die Wasseroberfläch ist. Viele nehmen da ja Jutte her, aber das verrottet mit der Zeit. Da gibts noch irgendwas anders aber ich weis nicht wie da heißt. Hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen.

MFG

Hankofer


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Uffermade.

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Hi StefanS,

heißt das Zeug so weil googel spuckt da nix aus.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Das Ding heisst Ufermatte (z.B. von Naturagart).

Habe mal ganz dezent darauf hinweisen wollen, dass miese und sorglose Rechtschreibung auch bei einem 16järigen Grenzen hat.   

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Sorry bin kurz vorm einpennen. Hab heute 12 Stunden im Garten den Teich gegraben da ist man etwas fertig. Dann kanns schon mal passieren das man nicht mehr alles klar sieht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Schon gut   , war nicht bös' gemeint. Bei mir hilft in solchen Fällen Schlaf..-

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Moin,

ja der hat geholfen. Wenn ich mir das jetzt so durchlese, man was hab ich da für einen Scheiß geschrieben. Also danke nochmal und einen schönen Tag.

MFG

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Ich hab mir jetzt Rasenteppich an den Steilhang hinter meinem Filterteich gestellt. Den lass ich mit __ Efeu etc. bewachsen und gut is... Sieht auch so gar nicht übel aus und ist wesendlich billiger.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo Ralf,

an einem Steilhang mag das noch gut angehen. Auf Teichhöhe w¨rde ich eher die Gefahr sehen, dass das Wurzelwerk Dochte bildet.

Ausserdem habe ich Jürgen so verstanden, dass er eine Matte *im *Teich meint. Und da gehört kein Gras hin.

Eine preiswerte Alternative soll Kunstrasen sein, mit dem, glaube ich, Karsten sehr gute Erfolge erzielt. Einfach 'mal die Suchfunktion betätigen und nach "Kunstrasen" suchen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Hi,

so Mittagspause. Ja meine ich Teich und zwar in der Uferregion. Hab noch mal mit google gesucht und die Matten müsste das schon sein was ich gemeint habe. Soll ja nur hauptsächlich zum Schutz der Folie verbaut werden. Da es bei uns strenge Winter gibt und ich nicht will das die Eisschicht beim auftauen immer gegen da Folie schlägt. Auf die Dauer kann das bestimmt zu Problemen führen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

mit Rasenteppich meine ich ja Kunstrasen. A Teichrand wächst doch auch in der Natur GRÜN/Rasen bis ans Wasser. Ich Teich, da geb ich dir völlig recht gehört kein Rasen hin. 
Ich bleibe mit den Pflanze, die ich im Kunstrasen einbette jedoch weit genug vom Wasser weg. Und alles was mir dem Wasser zu nah kommt wird abgeschnitten


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

so wenn es jetzt nicht regenen würde wäre ich schon fertig. Aber was solls. Hab noch ein paar Fragen an euch, hoffe das ich die hier noch Stellen darf. Will den Teich mit einer Schicht Sand ausfüllen. Soll in etwa 5 cm hoch sein, darüber noch ein 300-400g Vlies. Was meint ihr passt das? Wie befestige ich am besten den Sand an den steilen Stellen. Hab euch mal ein Bild vom Grundriss angehängt

Technik Problem.
1: Aquamax 3500
2: BIOsysSkimmer am Teichrand
3: Biotec 5
Alles von Oase. Nun meine Frage. Hab mir das so gedacht, am Sauganschluss von der Pumpe könnte ich ja den Skimmer anschliessen. Das heißt eine Rohrleitung vom Wasserrand rein auf den Teichboden, von der Pumpe dann auf den Filter. Die Pumpe soll vom Bodengrund und vom Skimmer das Wasser ansaugen und hochpumpen funktioniert das?

Danke 

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Moin.

???
Sand befestigen? [vielleicht dübeln!  ]

Auf den Sand noch vlies? wofür soll der Sand denn dann sein?

Vlies würde ich 'unter' den Sand packen;
der hält alleine, wenn die Schräge unter ~35° ist; darüber hilft nur beten [aber das teilt nur das Wasser :-]
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Hi,

leider war es teilweise nicht möglich unter 35° zu bleiben. Also Vlies ganz unten ok. Das Problem ist das wir fast nur Kies im Untergrund haben deshalb soll das schon sicher sein das da kein Loch rein kommt (Folie).


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Hmmmm

Wo sollen den Vlies/Sand sein?
Über oder unter der Folie?

Wenn es unter der Folie sein soll, brauchst du dir über den Sand weniger Gedanken machen, der wird durch den Wasserdruck schon gehalten.

Ich dachte es ginge um Sand über der Folie; als Abdeckung der Folie  

'Innen drin' rutscht dir der Sand ziemlich sicher weg,
da kannst du nur eine 'Steilhang' aus Steinen bauen, mit Pflanzlöchern drin,
oder Ufermatte/Kunstrasenmatte; Jute geht zwar auch, aber vergammelt irgendwann und rutscht dann ab.
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ne der Sand und das Vlies sind die Folie zum Schutz.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo Ralf,

habe jetzt beim zweiten Durchlesen mitbekommen, dass Du Kunstrasen gemeint hast. Der unmittelbare Vergleich mit der Natur hinkt allerdings: Dort entstehen Teiche  ur dort, wo sich auch das Wasser von allein hält.  Bei Gartenteichen hast Du das Problem, dass der Übergang Teich > Folie > Land nicht durch saugfähiges Material überbrückt werden darf.

Hallo Jürgen,

Vlies _über _der Folie macht vor allem dort Sinn, wo Beschädigungen von oberhalb drohen (z.B. Vandalismus). "Klassisch" wird der Teich so angelegt, dass auf den Untergrund zuerst eine Sandschicht kommt, darauf Vlies (oder besser gleich _dickes _Vlies ohne Sandschicht auf den Untergrund) und darauf dann die Folie. Das Vlies hat die Aufgabe, die punktuelle Belastung eines z.B. steinigen Untergrundes auf eine grosse Fläche zu verteilen.

Schrägen steiler als 35 Grad halten Substrat (vor allem Sand) kaum - er rieselt in kurzer Zeit auf den Teichgrund. Dann kann man kaum etwas ändern. Ich halte den Gedanken für nicht schlecht, den oberen Bereich mit Ufermatte oder Kunstrasen zu schützen. Dazu gibt es einige Vorschläge im Forum - einfach die Suchfunktion betätigen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

Hi,

so endlich bin ich mit den Graben fertig. Anbei noch ein Bild. So nun da bei mir ein paar steile Hänge drinnen sind und alles ziemlich steinig ist. Hab ich mir gedacht ich nehme an diesen Stellen eine doppelte Sicht 500g Vlies. Reicht das zum Schutz der 1mm Folie aus. Gibts sonst noch irgendwas wichtigs was ich noch umbedingt beachten soll.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

Ich würde sagen, dass es ausreicht....

Ich selbst habe auch überall Sand drin (auch an den steilen stellen, wenn der etwas feucht ist hält der prima) und nur ca. unter 3/4 liegt fließ (wie dick keine Ahnung) und im Teich liegen auch steine und alles, ohne Fließ drunter und laufe da auch drauf rum..
Aber vorsicht ist die Mutter....


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Denke auch, es reicht. Was mir nur nicht so gut gefällt, ist das schmale, tiefe Loch mit der grössten Tiefe. Andererseits bezweifle ich, dass Du die nächst höhere Pflanzeneben (-50 cm ??) in vollem Umfange benötigst (für was ?). Was hältst Du von der Idee, zu Gunsten des Tiefbereiches noch einen Teil dieser Pflanzebene abzugraben ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich finde es ein gute Idee allerdings ist der Teich im Garten von meinen Ma und die will das umbedingt so. Auf welcher Seite meinst du die Pflanzeneben abzugraben?


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Ich habe ja nun keine Ahnung, wie tief dieser Bereich ist. So ab -40 cm hast Du nur noch eine sehr beschränkte Auswahl geeigneter Pflanzen. __ Schilf ist für so einen Teich dann schon eher eine Gefahr.

Ich meine, dass dieser Bereich vor allem nicht umlaufend sein muss/darf. Es reicht vollkommen aus, wenn man durch einzelne Podeste den Platz für die gewünschten Pflanzen (z.B. auch Seerosen) schafft. Ein bis zur tiefsten Stelle abfallendes Ufer ohne Pflanzebenen schafft freie Wasserfläche und guten Einblick in den Teich. Wenn man Pflanzen auf diese Tiefe bringen will, muss dieser Bereich nicht ganz so breit ausfallen. Umgekehrt hilft ein tiefes, schmales Loch als Tiefenbereich wenig, denn es setzt sich sehr schnell zu.

Meine Empfehlung also (an Deine Mutter und an Dich): Überlegt gemeinsam, was Ihr erreichen wollt. Und schneidert die Pflanzebene passend zu.  Pauschal kann man so nur sagen, dass es derzeit zu viel und zu durchgehende Fläche ist.

Wenn Du Lust hast, schau einfach einmal in mein Album. Da sind Fotos vom Teich in der Bauphase drin. Ich denke, man kann nachvollziehen, was ich mit den einzelnen Pflanzebenen beabsichtigt habe.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Hi,

also links ist die Tiefe von der Pflanzeneben ca. 40 cm. Auf der rechten Seite sind es in etwa 50 cm. Vorne auf 6Uhr ist die Tiefe ca. 80 cm. Die Tiefzone ist 110cm tief und hat eine Länge von ca. 1,8m und eine Breite von einem Meter.
Pflanzen sollen da nicht allzuviel rein. Du meinst allso es wäre für die Fische besser wenn ich den Tiefbereich noch mal um einiges vergrössere.
Für Pflanzen ist mehr die rechte Seite gedacht wo es ca. 15 cm tief ist nach dem Damm der vor und nach den Glockenstuhl verläuft.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute,

so nun will ich mal ein aktuelles Bild posten. Morgen bekomme ich dann noch den Kies für den Teich. Folie jetzt grün 1,04mm mit Flies 500g drunter.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute,

noch mal ein Frage, war jetzt gerade im Kieswerk und wollte mir Kies für den Teich hohlen. Der Radladerfahrer meinte allerdings, das es nicht gut ist wenn man Kies, innen am Boden in den Teich legt. Durch das darüberlaufen könnte die Folie beschädigt werden. Was meint ihr dazu?
Ausserdem hab ich Falten in der Teichfolie läst sich nicht vermeiden ist doch kein Problem oder?

Danke schon mal

MFGJ

Jürgen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich würde auf jeden Fall, unter dem Kies ein Teichvlies legen.(900er)

Die Gefahr das Du sonst die Folie beschädigst ist recht hoch :? 

Das mit den Falten lässt sich fast nicht vermeiden...es sei denn Du hast eine "maßgeschneiderte" Folie


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Auf der linken Seite sind die kleinen Falten zu zwei grösseren zusammengelegt (= sehr gut). Auf der rechten Seite sehe ich noch viele kleine Falten: Die solltest Du ebenfalls zusammenlegen. Dabei aber nicht unendlich lange hin und her zupfen: Wird meist nur schlimmer, wenn es nicht auf Anhieb gelingt. Von den Falten wirst Du (fast) nichts mehr sehen, wenn der Teich fertig ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

*so isses*

so isses !   8) 






einfach jedes Stück Folie verstecken !


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

...ich hab die ganze Uferzone mit Kies bedeckt. An den Stellen an denen es etwas zu steil war hab ich mit Beton etwas nachgeholfen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Hi,

mit was hat ihr den die Falten im Teich den versteckt? Man sieht ja bis auf den Grund runter. Aber vielen Dank schon mal für die antworten und Bilder.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo Hank,

im ersten Teich habe ich soviel Kies auf die Folie geworfen, bis von den Falten nichts mehr zu sehen war. War aber aus heutiger Sicht nicht die beste Lösung.

Im zweiten Teich habe ich daher auf die Folie noch einmal Vlies gelegt und darauf den Kies (allerdings auch erheblich feineren) geworfen. Dies kann ich auch nur immer weiter empfehlen. Selbst an den Stellen, an den kein Kies hält, verdeckt das Vlies die Folie und man sieht nicht mal, dass es Vlies ist.

Im übrigen schützt das Vlies auch noch die Folie von oben, wenn man mal in den Teich muß.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ok Flies hab ich mir heute besorgt machs dann auch so.


----------

